# Solved: User has not been Granted the Requested Login Type



## marcan

.. I have had the same problem as kickrz. My laptop cant access my main PC. Access denied message. I have been following this post and have just rebooted my PC after doing the regedit suggestion. Ill be able to tell you if it made a difference in a mo....

. I have both computers named the same workgroup (NETWORK12)
. I can see the two computers names in View Workgroup Computers in my Network Places Folder on both PC and Laptop .

I have just rebooted PC and still cannot access PC from laptop though can do it from PC to laptop.

When i double click "DAD(Mark)" in view workgroup computers from the laptop i get this message

\\Mark is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.

So still cannot access PC from Laptop.


----------



## JohnWill

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files:

Download the following and install it

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## marcan

Look at me. I am sharing instead of swearing. I am streaming instead of beaming. Its all done to the good JohnWill. The last post was spot on.

I tried quite a few times to set up my network and scratched my head whilst trying to troubleshoot this problem by myself. Then JohnWill comes and bags it in one post. I would never have knew to do that. You would have thought that my XP machine had all the relevant command lines and software to get the Network up and running. Thankyou JohnWill mwa, mwa.:up:  

Regards,
Marcan


----------



## JohnWill

You're welcome, glad it got you going.


----------



## KingRodent

JohnWill, thanks from the bottom of the glass for the tip on solving the sharing issue. I have tried multiple strategies to get this working this whole week and nothing has worked right. Once I used your instructions I was in business. To think it was something this basic once you figure it out. Microsoft should not make it so hard to share files/folders with Windows XP Pro. I have absoultely scoured the internets and no advice worked until your tip. 

Dude, you totally rock and thanks for the advice!! :up::up:


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not sure why this gets screwed up, this fix is normally not necessary.


----------



## anjaneshbabu

Hi Will,
just read your post as i losing all hope .worked like a charm - i only needed to add Guest once which automatically enabled access for all users.
thanks to you i have rebuild a complete working AD tree within the day !!

regards


----------



## JohnWill

Glad we could help out.


----------

